# Need socket to remove flywheel



## nissanlover76 (Jun 20, 2010)

I live in MD close to baltimore. I have to remove the flywheel from the engine. And i need to find the tp-50 or tp-55 torque socket. Does anyone have one i can borrow or know a place that i can get one.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I thought Sears carried them....or Snap-on


----------

